# Homeschooling in Spain



## cay

Hola todos!

I'm just wondering what the regulations and/or restrictions of homeschooling are in Spain, or what is necessary to homeschool with legitimate certificates, testing etc. 

If anyone knows a bit we'd be so appreciative  

Muchas gracias por adelantado!


Enviado desde mi iPhone con Tapatalk


----------



## Pesky Wesky

cay said:


> Hola todos!
> 
> I'm just wondering what the regulations and/or restrictions of homeschooling are in Spain, or what is necessary to homeschool with legitimate certificates, testing etc.
> 
> If anyone knows a bit we'd be so appreciative
> 
> Muchas gracias por adelantado!
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone con Tapatalk


It's not legally accepted in most (if not all) autonomous regions (they are responsible for education) although Catalonia seems to be more lenient. Cases have been taken to court and most of the time judges rule that it's the child's right to have an education and that is defined as going to school.
There are organisations that support HE though like this one
http://educacionlibre.org/inicimarc.htm


----------



## cay

Pesky Wesky said:


> It's not legally accepted in most (if not all) autonomous regions (they are responsible for education) although Catalonia seems to be more lenient. Cases have been taken to court and most of the time judges rule that it's the child's right to have an education and that is defined as going to school.
> There are organisations that support HE though like this one
> http://educacionlibre.org/inicimarc.htm




Yipes. Vale. Thanks so much, Pesky. You always seem to have the answers to our obscure questions. 


Enviado desde mi iPhone con Tapatalk


----------



## holt

Based on my personal and direct experience, this place Ojo de agua is the next best thing to homeschooling. It is a beautiful place for children, a private "kind of" school, a so called "free school", based on the Sudbury Valley democratic school.
Rather than that, I did encounter quite a few Spanish families homeschooling, they are doing it somehow, not sure how, but there aren't that many as in Canada.
If you'd need more information let me know.


----------



## Pesky Wesky

holt said:


> Based on my personal and direct experience, this place Ojo de agua is the next best thing to homeschooling. It is a beautiful place for children, a private "kind of" school, a so called "free school", based on the Sudbury Valley democratic school.
> Rather than that, I did encounter quite a few Spanish families homeschooling, they are doing it somehow, not sure how, but there aren't that many as in Canada.
> If you'd need more information let me know.


It looks very interesting, but I did find it strange that it doesn't say where it is. It's in Orba Alicante. I looked it up...


----------



## kaipa

Probably not that popular in Spain as people tend to be gregarious and sociable. Homeschooling might be seen as denying the child the freedom to socialise and the accompanying skills and attitudes prevalent in the culture. School provides for many children the first social environment outside of family and friends. Children need to develop a whole range of social skills to interact and integrate into this group. Homeschooling might be seen as limiting the development of these skills in the same way as not allowing any schooling for a child would limit their opportunities to read, write etc. 

The problem would no doubt be compounded if the family weren't Spanish speaking and integrated themselves.


----------



## holt

I have seen expats homeschooling their children in Spain and given exactly the attributes of the Spanish society, those children did not have any socialization problems. Quite the contrary, they had the privilege of choosing who they would socialize with, rather than what happens in a school, my impression with those kids is that they actually were really social and articulated people.

The homeschooling families I met and talked to mentioned 2 aspects as reason for their decision, one is exactly this socializing reason and the other one is the quality of learning. They said to me that the current unemployment crisis, especially for the young adults, is nothing compared to what's going to come in the near future, when the school system produces generations of "unemployable" people. 
They are concerned that tomorrow's jobs are going to be even scarcer than today, with more automation of low-skilled work, most jobs available with require high skills, the kind of skills schools are notorious of not being able to give children these days.

Perhaps their concerned are warranted, maybe more than those who worry that homeschooled children will end up socially awkward.
Each to his own I guess.


----------



## Pesky Wesky

holt said:


> I have seen expats homeschooling their children in Spain and given exactly the attributes of the Spanish society, those children did not have any socialization problems. Quite the contrary, they had the privilege of choosing who they would socialize with, rather than what happens in a school, my impression with those kids is that they actually were really social and articulated people.
> 
> The homeschooling families I met and talked to mentioned 2 aspects as reason for their decision, one is exactly this socializing reason and the other one is the quality of learning. They said to me that the current unemployment crisis, especially for the young adults, is nothing compared to what's going to come in the near future, when the school system produces generations of "unemployable" people.
> They are concerned that tomorrow's jobs are going to be even scarcer than today, with more automation of low-skilled work, most jobs available with require high skills, the kind of skills schools are notorious of not being able to give children these days.
> 
> Perhaps their concerned are warranted, maybe more than those who worry that homeschooled children will end up socially awkward.
> Each to his own I guess.


From what I understand homeschooling means that children don't go to a school as an institution, but this doesn't mean that they don't meet, work with or socialise with other children and I think this is often a misunderstood concept of homeschooling. Homeschooling doesn't mean isolating your children from others; it means that the educational part of their lives is different from those that go to schools.
I do think however that socialisation and language aquisition _could_ be a problem for English speaking immigrants who choose homeschooling as the educational formula for their children.


----------



## kaipa

I think that what happens in a school is what happens in life. Sometimes we don't have choices. I personally think that the schools here are really good. They try and cater for everyone whatever their needs. Children learn to work as a class not as lots of individual classes within a class which seems to promote the idea of the "best" and "worse".
As far as homeschooling goes I don't see how doing it in English will in anyway skill your child for living in Spain and working there


----------



## Pesky Wesky

Well, as usual homeschooling gets everyone giving their opinions when that's not what the OP was asking for...
That's goodbye from me...  as far as homeschooling goesSave​


----------



## mrypg9

holt said:


> The homeschooling families I met and talked to mentioned 2 aspects as reason for their decision, one is exactly this socializing reason and the other one is the quality of learning. They said to me that the current unemployment crisis, especially for the young adults, is nothing compared to what's going to come in the near future, when the school system produces generations of "unemployable" people.
> They are concerned that tomorrow's jobs are going to be even scarcer than today, with more automation of low-skilled work, most jobs available with require high skills, the kind of skills schools are notorious of not being able to give children these days.
> 
> .


I don't have strong views one way or another on home-schooling but I'd like to know what qualities, experience and attributes these home-schooling parents have that enable them to better prepare their children for 'what's going to come in the near future' more than any teacher or anyone employed in the state or private system.

I've seen a few posts from people wishing to educate their children themselves, at home. I'm sure PW would agree that judging from the quality of basic literacy displayed in the posts it's obvious that some parents need educating themselves before attempting to 'home school' their children.

As a former educator I've often thought that education occurs in spite of schools but coming to a foreign country where all kinds of social as well as linguistic skills need to be acquired, it might be preferable to use the existing system, whether state or private.

One thing is for sure: in order to have any chance of employment a young person needs skills and qualifications and not all parents are themselves educated to the level necessary to impart those to others. We also need to remember that education isn't just about preparing young people for the job market although sadly in our market society it's top of the list. Education is or should be about history, tradition, culture, forming judgements based on evidence, social skills...being a fully rounded person. School can't do all of that but neither can most parents.


----------



## kaipa

Sorry I meant to add that homeschooling does mean taking your children out of a school environment. If 
they are a group of say 10 then that is really schooling and such a group would need to register as a private school. . In Spain many children have apoyo which I suppose is similar to homeschooling


----------



## mrypg9

kaipa said:


> Sorry I meant to add that homeschooling does mean taking your children out of a school environment. If
> they are a group of say 10 then that is really schooling and such a group would need to register as a private school. . In Spain many children have apoyo which I suppose is similar to homeschooling


There is a similar facility in the UK whereby a child may receive home tuition from a qualified peripatetic teacher.
This may be given for reasons of health or because the child has been excluded from mainstream schooling for some reason or other.


----------



## Pesky Wesky

kaipa said:


> I personally think that the schools here are really good. They try and cater for everyone whatever their needs. Children learn to work as a class not as lots of individual classes within a class which seems to promote the idea of the "best" and "worse".


The schools here are as good as the teachers they get, and about half of those teachers can change every 2 years when the ones who don't have a permanent place have to sit public exams. The schools don't set how the children work, unless it's a cooperative, the syllabus, text books and individual teachers do and they also change on a constant basis.
Personally I've never known the children to work as a class and rarely in groups.
There _are_ good teachers of and schools of course, but I feel it's more by luck than judgement. Teachers aren't observed for example. OH passed his public exam last year after many years of teaching (15, 17? I can't remember) In all that time he was NEVER observed. Then he passed the exam, was made an intern (increments given for years working taken away) and was observed.
Like I say, there are good teachers, but it seems in spite of the educational system, not because of it.


----------



## kaipa

The OP doesn't say if they are already here in Spain or they are coming to live here permanently. If they are already here why do they feel that the schools are lacking in equiping their children? 

I feel that schooling your child at home yourself in a foreign country where don't speak the language is simply not a good idea. In most countries local authorities would need to check up on you and ascertain whether you were sticking to a recognised curriculum so if it does exist in Spain then you would be subject to some kind of evaluative report. I don't think immigrants in the UK can opt out of education framework and simply keep their children at home and teach them according to their cultural standards. The Mail and the Telegraph would have a field day!!. In other words if you come to live in a foreign country is it courteous to try and integrate and be a part of that society. If you just want to come here for the weather and a bit of cultural pick n mix come for short temporary periods.

The other thing about homeschooling which people who practise it fail to appreciate is that children need to be in situations away from their parents. They need to learn to be independent people. School can be a frightening time for them and equally worrying for the parents however life is like that. Children need to develop their own personalities and not mirror the personalities of their parents because it makes them happy. Children have the right to disappoint their parents and parents have to accept that as part of what parenting really means. When people talk about doing the right thing for their children they usually mean the right thing for them. Your child will be no better equipped for life by being homeschooled than one who attends state schools but they will miss out on a lot of fun and may grow up feeling different from others


----------



## Chopera

I briefly met an American in Madrid who set up a cooperative based on some homeschooling model, but he wasn't sure whether it was strictly legal. At the time the kids were under 6 so it wasn't really an issue. I also knew a Spanish couple who wanted to homeschool their daughter. She was a state school maths teacher and didn't want her to receive the kind of education she was forced to provide as a professional. I asked about the social contact issue and she just said the daughter has cousins to play with, etc. I guess that would have to be outside school hours though.

Personally I think social skills are paramount to education, so I wouldn't choose homeschooling in Spain mainly because it's so difficult to find other children to team up with. Maybe that's not an issue in other countries where it's easy to join homeschooling groups, but that's not the case in Spain. Regarding the quality of Spanish education, it seems to be pot luck as to what kind of teacher the kids get, as well as what kind of classmates they have. I've been happy with my kids' teachers but I've heard horror stories about other teachers at their school. However it seems that at the school my kids go to the worse teachers have left and subtle improvements are being made in general, and I strongly suspect it's down to pressure from school inspectors.


----------



## Roy C

I'm not sure how it works in Spain but when we home educated our daughter here in the UK we had to de-register her from school/education system to stop getting pestered by the authorities. She joined a HE group which involved lots and lots of socialising with other HE kids. She wasn't subject to bullying , which is a big problem in schools that a lot of head teachers seem to sweep under the carpet. She has been very successful in the job market, currently with a job in the city as are many of her peers. While our daughter was HE her mother who did a lot of the educating when not in the group, did a degree through the Open University and got a degree in International Studies. One of the parents married to a very famous author took the kids for Creative Writing, PE was either ice skating or mountain boarding. A lot of people who are critical of HE have no experience of it. I think it is great to have the freedom of choice and it is a shame if it's not the case in Spain.


----------



## kaipa

The main issue with HS is not really about the outcomes so much as the right of the child to have access to education as recognised by society. It really has nothing to do with the parents. It is for the benefit of the child. Spain is not the only country that upholds this view Sweden does as well. Imagine being 18 and realising that you have been denied an experience which is practically universal for all. There may be cases where HS is necessary, for example remoteness of location but on the whole you should accept the rules of society where you live.


----------



## kaipa

The main issue with HS is not really about the outcomes so much as the right of the child to have access to education as recognised by society. It really has nothing to do with the parents. It is for the benefit of the child. Spain is not the only country that upholds this view Sweden does as well. Imagine being 18 and realising that you have been denied an experience which is practically universal for all. There may be cases where HS is necessary, for example remoteness of location but on the whole you should accept the rules of society where you live.


----------



## Roy C

kaipa said:


> The main issue with HS is not really about the outcomes so much as the right of the child to have access to education as recognised by society. It really has nothing to do with the parents. It is for the benefit of the child. Spain is not the only country that upholds this view Sweden does as well. Imagine being 18 and realising that you have been denied an experience which is practically universal for all. There may be cases where HS is necessary, for example remoteness of location but on the whole you should accept the rules of society where you live.


You're right it's not about the parents it is totally about the child but it is good to know that many parents have the capability to do HE and especially when resources are pooled in a HE group. Society? You seem to have a lot of faith in society and the education system but many kids have been failed by the system and it is good to know there is an alternative in most forward thinking countries and they are not denied that choice. The only example you give for HE is a bit weak, there are many reasons for HE, a child could be suffering mental health issues,including anxiety , brought on by bullying at school or separation anxiety, there are many different forms which I won't cover here. Also choice which may/usually includes the child in decision making, (you can begin HE at any time / age). With lack of investment and austerity cuts , things can only get worse within the system. Imagine being 18 and realising you have been denied an alternative to a system that has failed many. Within our group we had a number of teachers who home educated and this is not uncommon, so what does that tell you. A lack of knowledge on HE usually becomes apparent within discussions on this subject.


----------



## Pazcat

Nothing like a good schooling debate to get the opinions flowing, it never fails and generally there is no right and wrong.

I do find the law contradictory a bit, I mean "every child has a right to an education" so we are going to deny your right to educate your child. Typical circular logic, I expect nothing less here to be honest.

It is something that we are having to look into now as the school our kids go to have for 2 years been denied the right to open as a primary so now there is a handful of children that will have to find another option. They expect to be granted the right next year as the process for review has changed but that still leaves us with a year to fill at the very least.

Of course state or an international school is an option but there is a reason why they aren't in either at the moment and to send them to one now would likely be a massive set back.
At this point there was talk of something like a parents association to form a co-op but so far that was all talk and I know nothing of how that is supposed to work, I wish they would at least clarify that for us.

It's just another option is all, one that we have to look at. It is definitely not something we planned on or really want to do but it is just one example of why parents will have any number of reasons why they might want to home school.
Another girl who came to the school for a month or so was being home schooled in the French curriculum because her family were traveling around and stopped over for a while.
I can tell you this girl was super bright and very advanced for her age and certainly had no social problems when it came to playing with other kids.

Every situation is different, people should maybe not be as judgemental just because they are doing something different.


----------



## kaipa

Roy C said:


> You're right it's not about the parents it is totally about the child but it is good to know that many parents have the capability to do HE and especially when resources are pooled in a HE group. Society? You seem to have a lot of faith in society and the education system but many kids have been failed by the system and it is good to know there is an alternative in most forward thinking countries and they are not denied that choice. The only example you give for HE is a bit weak, there are many reasons for HE, a child could be suffering mental health issues,including anxiety , brought on by bullying at school or separation anxiety, there are many different forms which I won't cover here. Also choice which may/usually includes the child in decision making, (you can begin HE at any time / age). With lack of investment and austerity cuts , things can only get worse within the system. Imagine being 18 and realising you have been denied an alternative to a system that has failed many. Within our group we had a number of teachers who home educated and this is not uncommon, so what does that tell you. A lack of knowledge on HE usually becomes apparent within discussions on this subject.


Firstly most people would categorise Sweden as a forward thinking country yet HE is not permitted. This is not because it doesn't work as an educational framework but simply because it could easily be abused. Sweden struggles with integration of many immigrant groups. HS would make that process harder.

Of course there will always be children who have health problems which mean mainstream education might not be the best for them and bullying may also be an issue. But denying your child access to a social institution because you feel it will (possibly) fail them comes across as controlling and arrogant. How do you know the system will get worse?

Systems will never work 100% for everyone. Contrary to popular opinion many people feel societal education does the job. No one actually comes out of school fully prepared for work. You need to learn a whole host of soft skills before you can really do that. You won't get these sitting at home with mummy and daddy baking bread!! Kids need space and privacy from parents to develop into fully formed adults. They need to experiment with things that send shivers down the backs of their parents. Parents need to man up and accept that. You learn by mistakes not by example.

Finally when people say freedom of choice they don't mean it for the kids. An 7 year old might not like school that doesn't mean that he wants HE. Sorry but that is the choice of the parents and in doing that they are denying the child his basic rights.

Finally - come on!! HS is a kind of torture. Would you as 10 year old like to have spent 7 hours a day being smothered by a know-it-all Dad? Aaaaaahhhhh


----------



## Roy C

Exactly, we didn't intend to home educate but school is not a 'one size fits all' type of thing and the care for our own child was the most important part of our decision making.
That was in response o nose to Pazcat's post


----------



## Roy C

kaipa said:


> Firstly most people would categorise Sweden as a forward thinking country yet HE is not permitted. This is not because it doesn't work as an educational framework but simply because it could easily be abused. Sweden struggles with integration of many immigrant groups. HS would make that process harder.
> 
> Of course there will always be children who have health problems which mean mainstream education might not be the best for them and bullying may also be an issue. But denying your child access to a social institution because you feel it will (possibly) fail them comes across as controlling and arrogant. How do you know the system will get worse?
> 
> Systems will never work 100% for everyone. Contrary to popular opinion many people feel societal education does the job. No one actually comes out of school fully prepared for work. You need to learn a whole host of soft skills before you can really do that. *You won't get these sitting at home with mummy and daddy baking bread!! Kid*s need space and privacy from parents to develop into fully formed adults. They need to experiment with things that send shivers down the backs of their parents. Parents need to man up and accept that. You learn by mistakes not by example.
> 
> Finally when people say freedom of choice they don't mean it for the kids. An 7 year old might not like school that doesn't mean that he wants HE. Sorry but that is the choice of the parents and in doing that they are denying the child his basic rights.
> 
> Finally - come on!! HS is a kind of torture. Would you as 10 year old like to have spent 7 hours a day being smothered by a know-it-all Dad? Aaaaaahhhhh


I'm sorry but this line just highlights your ignorance on the subject.

HE has far more freedom and adventure than experienced in that of an institutionally led classroom. Your whole post is bigoted and from somebody who has never experienced HE. I've met many adults who have been bullied at school and are still experiencing difficulties in their adult life as a consequence. Remember HE is an education , you don't get to pass your exams by standing in the kitchen baking bread or by being smothered by a know it all dad. Again not all dads are the same and I'm sure you will recover. Lastly employers welcome HE children because they can be more independent, are able to get on with their co-workers of all ages and backgrounds. It's great not to be narrow minded and not to be institutionally led.


----------



## kaipa

Roy C said:


> I'm sorry but this line just highlights your ignorance on the subject.
> 
> HE has far more freedom and adventure than experienced in that of an institutionally led classroom. Your whole post is bigoted and from somebody who has never experienced HE. I've met many adults who have been bullied at school and are still experiencing difficulties in their adult life as a consequence. Remember HE is an education , you don't get to pass your exams by standing in the kitchen baking bread or by being smothered by a know it all dad. Again not all dads are the same and I'm sure you will recover. Lastly employers welcome HE children because they can be more independent, are able to get on with their co-workers of all ages and backgrounds. It's great not to be narrow minded and not to be institutionally led.




But it is illegal here in Spain. So go and practise it in a less narrow minded less institutionally led country .....like the UK


----------



## cay

Thanks to all for your responses — however biased some may be. It's great to hear of the properly educated HE children who have all grown to be independent, successful adults. Of course, as with any schooling, it would need to be up to (if not above) educational standards. 

As for the socialization debate, there are many ways for children to socialize outside of a typical school environment, such as camps, sports teams, local children's groups, et cetera. 

I also find that having educated parents who can provide 100% of attention, teaching and care to a child would be more beneficial than a teacher in a classroom full of 20+ students where a child may never receive one-on-one care, and as a result some issues may slip through undetected. 

As PPs have stated, HE provides countless opportunities that a typical educational setting would not be able to provide; Such as outings where curriculum can be provided along with physical, first hand experiences to compound the lessons. (In example, travelling to Rome, South America or Egypt to learn about Ancient Cultures) 

Overall, there are many ways to be raised in the culture of your adopted country without needing to be in a school setting. 

Personally, we teach and speak more Spanish at home with our son than we speak in our native tongues (English and German), which he also speaks. 

It is quite lovely to discuss our opinions in a way that is respectful and open, as there is always much to learn from each side of a debate. 

Thank you again to all who have commented. 


Enviado desde mi iPhone con Tapatalk


----------



## Roy C

kaipa said:


> But it is illegal here in Spain. So go and practise it in a less narrow minded less institutionally led country .....like the UK


We don't have to as we've already educated our daughter as you've read in my posts, so I'm guessing that comment is directed at the OP....which is really rather rude of you.


----------



## mrypg9

cay said:


> Thanks to all for your responses — however biased some may be. It's great to hear of the properly educated HE children who have all grown to be independent, successful adults. Of course, as with any schooling, it would need to be up to (if not above) educational standards.
> 
> As for the socialization debate, there are many ways for children to socialize outside of a typical school environment, such as camps, sports teams, local children's groups, et cetera.
> 
> I also find that having educated parents who can provide 100% of attention, teaching and care to a child would be more beneficial than a teacher in a classroom full of 20+ students where a child may never receive one-on-one care, and as a result some issues may slip through undetected.
> 
> As PPs have stated, HE provides countless opportunities that a typical educational setting would not be able to provide; Such as outings where curriculum can be provided along with physical, first hand experiences to compound the lessons. (In example, travelling to Rome, South America or Egypt to learn about Ancient Cultures)
> 
> Overall, there are many ways to be raised in the culture of your adopted country without needing to be in a school setting.
> 
> Personally, we teach and speak more Spanish at home with our son than we speak in our native tongues (English and German), which he also speaks.
> 
> It is quite lovely to discuss our opinions in a way that is respectful and open, as there is always much to learn from each side of a debate.
> 
> Thank you again to all who have commented.
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone con Tapatalk


Children who grow up to be independent, successful adults do not do so because of home schooling or indeed any type of schooling. They do so because they have sensible, well-balanced parents who are aware not only of their child's needs per se but of the need for the child to learn what it means to function as an integrated well-adjusted member of a complex and constantly evolving society whilst retaining a healthy sense of individual identity. That comes from example chiefly if not solely at home.

In my four decades of involvement in education at all levels I've come across a variety of parents who think HE is best for their child. Some are excellent parents but lack the education, expertise and knowledge to either deliver or judge the quality of HE. It's nearly always the case that such children become happy adults wherever they are educated.
Then there are parents who are well qualified educationally and in every way to home school but because they lack the other important skills and qualities for successful parenting will fail their children both as individuals and as happy 'successful' members of society.
It's not systems but people, parents, that have the most influence on the kind of adults their children become.

One thing I noticed during my last years as a Head was the growing tendency of some parents to focus on their children in what seemed to me an unhealthily possessive way -'my' child as if the child were a commodity, a consumer commodity almost. Such parents always knew best. Any disciplinary action from a mild reprimand to a loss of break time was bitterly contested and resented. Aggressive reactions on the part of parents is now sadly becoming commonplace in UK schools in all areas. No wonder such parents produce unhappy children.
So imo based on experience parents are more important than systems.


----------



## Roy C

mrypg9 said:


> Children who grow up to be independent, successful adults do not do so because of home schooling or indeed any type of schooling. They do so because they have sensible, well-balanced parents who are aware not only of their child's needs per se but of the need for the child to learn what it means to function as an integrated well-adjusted member of a complex and constantly evolving society whilst retaining a healthy sense of individual identity. That comes from example chiefly if not solely at home.
> 
> In my four decades of involvement in education at all levels I've come across a variety of parents who think HE is best for their child. Some are excellent parents but lack the education, expertise and knowledge to either deliver or judge the quality of HE. It's nearly always the case that such children become happy adults wherever they are educated.
> Then there are parents who are well qualified educationally and in every way to home school but because they lack the other important skills and qualities for successful parenting will fail their children both as individuals and as happy 'successful' members of society.
> It's not systems but people, parents, that have the most influence on the kind of adults their children become.
> 
> One thing I noticed during my last years as a Head was the growing tendency of some parents to focus on their children in what seemed to me an unhealthily possessive way -'my' child as if the child were a commodity, a consumer commodity almost. Such parents always knew best. Any disciplinary action from a mild reprimand to a loss of break time was bitterly contested and resented. Aggressive reactions on the part of parents is now sadly becoming commonplace in UK schools in all areas. No wonder such parents produce unhappy children.
> So imo based on experience parents are more important than systems.


Mary, I agree with a lot of what you say, however, you highlight parents who don't have the skills , knowledge to educate and then you highlight parents who do have the skills to educate but are lacking in other areas. There are some parents who have both the skills and the parenting and life type skills. In the same way as many teachers lack either qualifications and knowledge for subjects along with or life skills but there are also good all rounders in the teaching profession.

You also pointed out the parents of kids who think their kids can do no wrong, I think that is a general thing with some parents but certainly not all and I agree, it looks like it is increasing which no doubt has a knock on effect on the kids behaviour.

I myself went to work and didn't get involved with the educating for obvious reasons but I did my part to supporting and encouraging the HE in our house and area.


----------



## xabiaxica

Every time someone asks this question, we get into the rights & wrongs of homeschooling & someone becomes offended. 

The question has been asked & answered. Here in Spain it's not an easy path. 

Yes people do it, but yes parents are regularly prosecuted & made to send their children to school.

Links to organisations which can advise have been given.

So :lock1:


----------

